# Pastry Cook Salary



## jacqueline (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi! I am going to start Culinary School next month for Baking & Pastry Arts here in New York City. My kitchen experience is limited - I worked once a week for three months with a graduate of the CIA Pastry Arts Program. I have a B.B.A. in Tourism Management. I have no idea what my salary should be and I looked online but the salaries are for Pastry Chefs - I am just beginning. Please help! What salary should I ask for or expect for a Pastry Cook Position in New York City?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

well, I'm here on the west coast at a resort as a pastry cook, and I'm getting 10.75/hr, but I probably could have gotten more. I also have a degree similar to yours- hospitality management (kind of the same sorta), but I'm not going to school for pastry yet. I think that you could ask for a wee bit more.


----------

